# Outlook soooo slow to load and display text



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

I've noticed a change to outlook lately. It is very slow to open, slow to load the first message and today there is a long delay between typing my message and seeing the text display in my message. In fact, at times it seems Outlook is frozen, which it isn't- it's just sooooo slow and delayed.

I've looked at Task Manager to see what might be running in the background to cause this delay but nothing jumps out at me. Any ideas?


----------



## ephy (May 9, 2007)

How much mail do you have? If you have a couple hundred in all folders try archiving.

Do you have a spam filter running for outlook? These can cause start up of Outlook to be very slow.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

It archives automatically. And it doesn't appear that I have more saved emails than before. I delete alot so that it doesn't slow things down. Also, have the usual spy filters but nothing new so why is it slow now?


----------



## ephy (May 9, 2007)

How many mail accounts do you and which version of Outlook is it.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

1 email account and it's Outlook 2002. It is now so slow that there is a minimum 5-10 minute lag between typing a letter and it appearing on screen. Maybe it's even longer because I have given up and now pick my mail up right at the provider's website. Problem is my addresses are in outlook and this is really awkward. Something is suddenly very wrong.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

*Back to normal right now- but what was it?*

It's normal today but now I'm very suspicious about what went on and how to ensure it doesn't happen again. I ran a system scan with AVG and it only found 2 cookies so I don't think that was it. But clearly something was hanging up Outlook- and I wonder how to check what that was. Any ideas?


----------



## ephy (May 9, 2007)

Start -> Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Event Viewer

You can check under applications but I doubt it will show anything about Outlook.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

I looked under Event Viewer but I don't know what I'm looking at nor do I know how to interpret what I'm seeing or what to do about it. Can you explain what this is and what it tells me. Thanks


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

*Happening again- what is going on?*

As my last post stated, it cleared up and was running ok. Now the problem is back. I can't seem to resolve this and wish somebody had some idea what might be going on. It's impossible to use outlook right now.

thanks:sigh:


----------



## mestran (Mar 10, 2006)

I had the exact same problem and finally resolved it by following the instructions at:

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/restricted.htm

under the heading: To remove all the sites listed in the Restricted Zone

Hope this helps,

- mestran


----------



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

HEY!!! 

You TOTALLY need to uninstall a Microsoft Update. I cannot remember which one it is now...I JUST did it because I was having the SAME issue and I found post somewhere else that explained the new IE7 update (like late April, I think it was) is interferring with this. 

If you were to go to FORMAT on Outlook (while in an EMAIL) and use something OTHER than HTML and THEN type, it works fine, right?/

Gotta get rid of that update and you are golden. 

HERE!!! Update KB931768

http://help.lockergnome.com/general/Outlook-2003-ftopict52230.html

I am not running Outlook 2003, and it worked for me.


----------



## Sfluegel (Dec 30, 2005)

I was having the same problem with my Outlook 2003. I ran the "Detect and Repair" wizard under "Help" and it fixed mine.

Good Luck!


----------



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

It may vary from person to person. I uninstalled Office COMPLETELY and reinstalled...still was crummy. The kicker was that it ONLY did it when typing in HTML format versus plain text, etc. It was fine in everything else BUT HTML. 

That was my clue that I had what the link above explained.


----------

